# Newly married- MAJOR sex issues.



## Lifeoflo (May 6, 2020)

Hi there. Thank you for taking the time to read my post. My husband and I have been married a little over a year. We’ve been together a little over two, but also dated when we were younger. Honestly, I couldn’t ask for a better marriage. He is my best friend, I admire him and am so attracted to him. He’s truly one of the best people I have ever known. We have a true, deep bond. Very much in love. There’s only one issue. Our sex life is... well, terrible. Not for him, but for me. He’s completely satisfied with it. I, however, am not. My sex drive is significantly higher than his. His idea of a satisfying sex life is sex 2 or 3 times a month, always in the same position, absolutely zero foreplay or kissing, and I am not exaggerating when I say that it lasts less than a minute from start to finish. He has been open with me that he has been insecure in the past about the fact that he can’t last long, but that he truly can’t help it. So- as far as my sexual desires go... I like passion, foreplay, different positions, making out, touching... I’m not one to want it to go on all night, but a good 10-15 minute session is satisfying for me. And we always have sex in the same place- the bed. Never anywhere adventurous, or even anywhere else in the house. I’ve tried to suggest different things we could try doing to each other to spice it up, but he says that all he desires is my vagina. Also, we can only have sex in the morning when he naturally wakes up with an erection. Otherwise, he has trouble getting it up because he doesn’t like foreplay. we have had many discussions about this and it’s always the same response. This is just who he is, he’s never had a high sex drive or desire to do anything other than have an orgasm and be done. I need to make love, passionately, big orgasm kinda love. Any advice?


----------



## hairyhead (Oct 30, 2015)

Tell him he can't take his pants off until you have had some satisfaction.

Then at the start you tell him what you want. Take control and then reward him.

You come and cum first.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Was it like this before you got married?

If so, why did you marry him?


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Well it sounds like you love the guy and you really want him to make more of an effort. Has he told you why he doesn't like foreplay? I don't know how old your husband is, but as I have gotten older I have found that if I am the one that initiates I get erect really quickly, like honestly I am probably already there when I initiate. But when I am not the one that initiates and I am just sitting on my couch eating popcorn and not expecting to have sex, it can take a few minutes to get my head into that space, and foreplay is a great way to do that. 

I do have one suggestion that might help you. When I first got divorced the one thing I noticed was that quite a few of the men that were over 40 were taking testosterone shots or using the gel. I get the feeling that many of them found themselves with girlfriends that they couldn't keep up with LoL. In fact a LOT of us plus 40 guys do it, but we aren't going to admit to it. I guess its kind of like botox or cosmetic procedures for woman I guess. Granted this is prescription based, and obviously something to be discussed with a doctor. With that said the shots or the gel should fix the erection and the libido issues. If he were to just take Viagra or Cialis for erections, that wouldn't fix his libido. With that said not everyone wants to do hormone therapy, and its not without risk.

With that said if he was always this way it may just be who he is, for some couples 2 to 3 times a month is just fine, also if he never liked foreplay, and he wasn't up for spicing things up when he was younger, I fear that this won't change anything for you guys. I started out recommending hormones, but before you do that try to have a serious conversation and let him know how important it is to you. See how he responds to that. He might just surprise you and step it up.


----------



## hinterdir (Apr 17, 2018)

Lifeoflo said:


> Hi there. Thank you for taking the time to read my post. My husband and I have been married a little over a year. We’ve been together a little over two, but also dated when we were younger. Honestly, I couldn’t ask for a better marriage. He is my best friend, I admire him and am so attracted to him. He’s truly one of the best people I have ever known. We have a true, deep bond. Very much in love. There’s only one issue. Our sex life is... well, terrible. Not for him, but for me. He’s completely satisfied with it. I, however, am not. My sex drive is significantly higher than his. His idea of a satisfying sex life is sex 2 or 3 times a month, always in the same position, absolutely zero foreplay or kissing, and I am not exaggerating when I say that it lasts less than a minute from start to finish. He has been open with me that he has been insecure in the past about the fact that he can’t last long, but that he truly can’t help it. So- as far as my sexual desires go... I like passion, foreplay, different positions, making out, touching... I’m not one to want it to go on all night, but a good 10-15 minute session is satisfying for me. And we always have sex in the same place- the bed. Never anywhere adventurous, or even anywhere else in the house. I’ve tried to suggest different things we could try doing to each other to spice it up, but he says that all he desires is my vagina. Also, we can only have sex in the morning when he naturally wakes up with an erection. Otherwise, he has trouble getting it up because he doesn’t like foreplay. we have had many discussions about this and it’s always the same response. This is just who he is, he’s never had a high sex drive or desire to do anything other than have an orgasm and be done. I need to make love, passionately, big orgasm kinda love. Any advice?


Hmmm,
If you love each other it sounds like just a nice, open conversation stating you have these needs and ask him to help you fulfill them and how much you'd love it...some talk and compromise would solve this.
Are you assertive?
Just you being assertive and "taking" or "going after" what you want could help.
If you want sex just nuzzle up to him, start letting your hands wander, start kissing his neck, kissing him everywhere and going after what you want.
Is he the type that pushes you away and says...not now?
My wife has never actually turned me down. We don't "talk" about sex times or "plan" anything I just start touching her and holding her and caressing and kissing and the breathing quickens and we just start up. She never says "no".
Unless he says "no" you should just be able to start getting frisky when in the mood. Also, just start doing new positions in the moment. Take charge more and go after what you want in bed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lifeoflo said:


> Hi there. Thank you for taking the time to read my post. My husband and I have been married a little over a year. We’ve been together a little over two, but also dated when we were younger. Honestly, I couldn’t ask for a better marriage. He is my best friend, I admire him and am so attracted to him. He’s truly one of the best people I have ever known. We have a true, deep bond. Very much in love. There’s only one issue. Our sex life is... well, terrible. Not for him, but for me. He’s completely satisfied with it. I, however, am not. My sex drive is significantly higher than his. His idea of a satisfying sex life is sex 2 or 3 times a month, always in the same position, absolutely zero foreplay or kissing, and I am not exaggerating when I say that it lasts less than a minute from start to finish. He has been open with me that he has been insecure in the past about the fact that he can’t last long, but that he truly can’t help it. So- as far as my sexual desires go... I like passion, foreplay, different positions, making out, touching... I’m not one to want it to go on all night, but a good 10-15 minute session is satisfying for me. And we always have sex in the same place- the bed. Never anywhere adventurous, or even anywhere else in the house. I’ve tried to suggest different things we could try doing to each other to spice it up, but he says that all he desires is my vagina. Also, we can only have sex in the morning when he naturally wakes up with an erection. Otherwise, he has trouble getting it up because he doesn’t like foreplay. we have had many discussions about this and it’s always the same response. This is just who he is, he’s never had a high sex drive or desire to do anything other than have an orgasm and be done. I need to make love, passionately, big orgasm kinda love. Any advice?


How old are the two of you? 

Did you have a sex life with him before you married him? Did you know about this?

There is a chance that the he has low testosterone levels. Have you addressed this with him.


----------



## Lifeoflo (May 6, 2020)

So to answer all of your questions, he is 35. He has stated many times that he has low testosterone. But he’s never tried to get any help with it because she doesn’t see a problem with the amount we have sex. Yes, I have tried to come on to him and start pleasuring him trying to turn him on, and typically he says he’s too tired or not in the mood. And to answer the question of why I married him- because I love him. He is my absolute soul mate. I would’ve married him even if I knew we could never have sex at all. I married the person, not the penis. And while I realize sex is part of marriage, the intimacy we have between us non-sex wise is amazing. I was just curious if anyone has experienced this issue and had any success resolving it I’m not saying we have NEVER had good sex, it just hasn’t been frequent at all. I feel as if he is very shy and lacks confidence in the bedroom as well.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Here is a book that might help some.









Amazon.com: She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman (Audible Audio Edition): Ian Kerner, Ian Kerner, HarperAudio: Books


Amazon.com: She Comes First: The Thinking Man's Guide to Pleasuring a Woman (Audible Audio Edition): Ian Kerner, Ian Kerner, HarperAudio: Books



www.amazon.com


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lifeoflo said:


> So to answer all of your questions, he is 35. He has stated many times that he has low testosterone. But he’s never tried to get any help with it because she doesn’t see a problem with the amount we have sex. Yes, I have tried to come on to him and start pleasuring him trying to turn him on, and typically he says he’s too tired or not in the mood. And to answer the question of why I married him- because I love him. He is my absolute soul mate. I would’ve married him even if I knew we could never have sex at all. I married the person, not the penis. And while I realize sex is part of marriage, the intimacy we have between us non-sex wise is amazing. I was just curious if anyone has experienced this issue and had any success resolving it I’m not saying we have NEVER had good sex, it just hasn’t been frequent at all. I feel as if he is very shy and lacks confidence in the bedroom as well.


He says that he has low T. Did he get tested? What has his doctor told him? Low T affects more than just sex drive.

Is he depressed?

There are two different issues that I see. 1) he has a low sex drive and low ED. 2) He does not seem to give a hoot about whether or not you are satisfied sexually. This means that he's self centered.

One of the problems that happens in a marriage that has little to no sex is that there is a very high chance that it will be a major factor to your bond to each other to decline to the point of no longer existing. It seems that biologically there is a reason for sex in marriage. Most animals only have sex when the female is fertile. In humans it's different. Ongoing sex in a human relationship serves to keep the couple bonded and "in-love". During sex feel-good the body produces and uptakes large quantities of hormones like dopamine and oxytocin. That's what causes the 'in-love' feelings. Without this the bond slowly wastes away. Basically, chance of your marriage falling apart is very high. 

You might want to consider asking him to try to take supplemental T. And also to go to marriage counseling with someone who is a sex therapist.

You might have married a guy who is basically asexual. But at this point you don't know why he's basically nonsexual.

Also, does he watch a lot of porn online?


----------



## Not (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, OP, I could have written your post myself. I was married to someone with PE for 25 years. He had a high drive but he would finish before I could even get started, usually about 30 seconds. He would have had sex every day multiple times a day. He was more adventurous than your husband as well. For the first 10-15 years I told myself I could hang in there because I loved him and the person would always be more important than the sex. It took me years to see that I was lying to myself.

This is no small issue and if it isn’t addressed it _will_ snowball. You‘ll reach the point where you give up on sex entirely. He needs to get checked and treated for that low testosterone and put some effort into this, for you. This is a huge issue and he needs to see that.


----------



## purplewish5 (May 7, 2020)

Lifeoflo said:


> So to answer all of your questions, he is 35. He has stated many times that he has low testosterone. But he’s never tried to get any help with it because she doesn’t see a problem with the amount we have sex. Yes, I have tried to come on to him and start pleasuring him trying to turn him on, and typically he says he’s too tired or not in the mood. And to answer the question of why I married him- because I love him. He is my absolute soul mate. I would’ve married him even if I knew we could never have sex at all. I married the person, not the penis. And while I realize sex is part of marriage, the intimacy we have between us non-sex wise is amazing. I was just curious if anyone has experienced this issue and had any success resolving it I’m not saying we have NEVER had good sex, it just hasn’t been frequent at all. I feel as if he is very shy and lacks confidence in the bedroom as well.


I have a friend who's husband also doesn't inititate much sex, and has low testosterone. They use toys in the bedroom to get her aroused and even to the point of orgasm before having sex. She still feels bad that he doesnt want it as often, but at least he's very accomodating when they do have sex. Honestly, I read this as him being just a little selfish in the bedroom. He may not enjoy foreplay or different positions, but you do, so he should make some efforts to do what YOU want.


----------



## Lifeoflo (May 6, 2020)

EleGirl said:


> He says that he has low T. Did he get tested? What has his doctor told him? Low T affects more than just sex drive.
> 
> Is he depressed?
> 
> ...


Nope, no porn. And he refuses to see a doctor as he has no insurance.


----------



## Lifeoflo (May 6, 2020)

He has stated very honestly that when he was single he only masturbated 1-2 times a month.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Lifeoflo said:


> he has been insecure in the past about the fact that he can’t last long, but that he truly can’t help it.


This can be quite a clue. His insecurity about being a premature ejaculator can, over time, cause him to "lose interest" in sex, in order to avoid the self-recrimination and emotional pain which results from failing to have satisfactory sex.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Lifeoflo said:


> he refuses to see a doctor as he has no insurance.


He's cutting off a resource which almost certainly could help him with this problem. How does he know he has low T ?


----------



## Hiner112 (Nov 17, 2019)

Lifeoflo said:


> Hi there. Thank you for taking the time to read my post. My husband and I have been married a little over a year. We’ve been together a little over two, but also dated when we were younger. Honestly, I couldn’t ask for a better marriage. He is my best friend, I admire him and am so attracted to him. He’s truly one of the best people I have ever known. We have a true, deep bond. Very much in love. There’s only one issue. Our sex life is... well, terrible. Not for him, but for me. He’s completely satisfied with it. I, however, am not. My sex drive is significantly higher than his. His idea of a satisfying sex life is sex 2 or 3 times a month, always in the same position, absolutely zero foreplay or kissing, and I am not exaggerating when I say that it lasts less than a minute from start to finish. He has been open with me that he has been insecure in the past about the fact that he can’t last long, but that he truly can’t help it. So- as far as my sexual desires go... I like passion, foreplay, different positions, making out, touching... I’m not one to want it to go on all night, but a good 10-15 minute session is satisfying for me. And we always have sex in the same place- the bed. Never anywhere adventurous, or even anywhere else in the house. I’ve tried to suggest different things we could try doing to each other to spice it up, but he says that all he desires is my vagina. Also, we can only have sex in the morning when he naturally wakes up with an erection. Otherwise, he has trouble getting it up because he doesn’t like foreplay. we have had many discussions about this and it’s always the same response. This is just who he is, he’s never had a high sex drive or desire to do anything other than have an orgasm and be done. I need to make love, passionately, big orgasm kinda love. Any advice?


In my early 20s there were times when finishing too fast was something that happened but wasn't really a problem as such. My SO knew that the first time was just a warm up and when we had sex in a half an hour it would be closer to your ideal range (or longer). She also knew that she was going to get hers orally either in between or before I got undressed. Whether he really wants to have sex more than a couple times a month is only relevant if he is unwilling to satisfy you in other ways. If he doesn't want to address his own medical problems (and it is a problem), he can at least address your dissatisfaction in the bedroom.

In all seriousness, getting his T checked at the doctor is much cheaper than a divorce insurance or not.

I guess there are a few options. 1. He can get his Testosterone fixed which might fix the sex problem but, if he's already not concerned about meeting your needs, I'm not sure that getting that fixed will necessarily help really. 2. He could try to meet your needs in other ways but you've already said that he isn't interested in those kinds of things and isn't willing to accommodate you. 3. You can become a near celibate wife. I doubt that this is a real solution long term though. I would expect resentment to grow until you decide to leave. 4. Find a new compatible partner.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Much good advice already. Also reinforce to him in a positive manner he'll become less insecure with more frequency. It's more common to get more confident than not, perhaps tell him, from what you read anyway, perhaps as your source.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

You can tell him about me. I once had psychologically-induced ED with no medical insurance. I went to a local doctor who gave me testosterone injections and prescribed over-the-counter niacin. Within a couple of months, the problem cleared up and I could have sex again. I didn't keep track but the cost was probably under $ 200 in total.

I can't believe that he simply "doesn't want" sex. A man who "doesn't want" sex has an underlying medically-resolvable problem.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

If he won't see a dr now, a couple things may help.

He must be getting regular exercise and eat healthy, and be taking at least a men's multi vitamin. 

Nutrition and physical exercise are key. That will help.

Don't accept a lazy lover.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

I'd say that you have two issues to work on. The mental issue, and the potential physical one.
You may have to utilize some tough love to push the physical issue. In as non threatening manner as possible, tell him that you love him, your marriage is very important to you, but he needs to step it up in the bedroom. Tell him that part of that process is him having a physical, including T levels. Have him evaluated for depression. If he has no insurance and money is tight, show him that you are willing to make adjustments in the budget to make it happen because it is important to his health and your relationship. Get that done, make sure that he follows through. Research natural cures that may be helpful. Implement those. Exercise together, take walks together.
Work on the mental issue. Be encouraging, be seductive playfully push him to do it in different places. Get a sex manual , or find different positions on the net to try. Tell him you want to try different things. Reward him affectionately for his efforts. Go mildly nympho on him. Do some research on PE. There are strategies that can help. Ultimately.counseling in some form may be in order.
Be supportive, but also don't take "No" for an answer.
Change is a process, not an event.
Best of luck.


----------



## DallasCowboyFan (Nov 20, 2012)

Low testosterone translates into a number of things other than sex. I can guarantee you that with the right treatment, he would be a tiger in bed. Low testosterone also results in loss of bone density, energy, can contribute to development of diabetes, obesity, increase cardiac risk and more. I have low testosterone. There is a book called "I want sex, he wants fries" that you should read. Also, there is a support group for couples impacted by low testosterone on fb where you can get some feedback about the effects of low testosterone from others including wives and partners


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Tdbo said:


> I'd say that you have two issues to work on. The mental issue, and the potential physical one.
> You may have to utilize some tough love to push the physical issue. In as non threatening manner as possible, tell him that you love him, your marriage is very important to you, but he needs to step it up in the bedroom. Tell him that part of that process is him having a physical, including T levels. Have him evaluated for depression. If he has no insurance and money is tight, show him that you are willing to make adjustments in the budget to make it happen because it is important to his health and your relationship. Get that done, make sure that he follows through. Research natural cures that may be helpful. Implement those. Exercise together, take walks together.
> Work on the mental issue. Be encouraging, be seductive playfully push him to do it in different places. Get a sex manual , or find different positions on the net to try. Tell him you want to try different things. Reward him affectionately for his efforts. Go mildly nympho on him. Do some research on PE. There are strategies that can help. Ultimately.counseling in some form may be in order.
> Be supportive, but also don't take "No" for an answer.
> ...


That is a really good post...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lifeoflo said:


> Nope, no porn. And he refuses to see a doctor as he has no insurance.


Does he have a job? He can get insurance. I think that they have even opened the insurance market right now due to COVID-19.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Lifeoflo said:


> He has stated very honestly that when he was single he only masturbated 1-2 times a month.


Do some research on tantric sex. It can help to slow things down and get the two of you on the same page.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

He is a lazy lover. His mind set seems to be that the only reason for him to have sex is for him to get off. He misses that the getting his partner off should be a HUGE turn on for him and he should put a lot of effort into that. That's why I suggested tantric sex.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't want to sound all negative, but now that I know where his head is, this is a tougher problem to solve than I thought. Because well...I don't think he sees it as a problem. With apologies to the OP, my initial advice could be useless now that I know more. I'm not so sure their sex life would be any different even if he had an increase in libido. I don't know the reason for it, but some people simply view sexually satisfying their partner as a chore, and if that is their perspective, its nearly impossible to have a decent sex life with someone like that. 

Its a shame he won't go to the doctor. Speaking from experience when I go to my men's clinic I sit with the other men in the lobby and we talk. We come from all walks of life and ages. Former athletes, military, executives, law enforcement, chefs, etc. It is not at all a collection of losers if thats what he is thinking. The one thing we all have in common is that we realized that we were missing a step and we wanted to feel like we used to. Some just wanted feel even better than they already did. What I mean is we took the initiative ourselves. 

I don't know your financial situation, but it doesn't really cost all that much, and men's clinics are kind of cool. Mine has a full bar where you can make yourself a drink of some top shelf whiskey (yes really), there are also TVs with sports on while you wait. Its also a really nice office. Its not at all like a regular doctor's office. With that said its pointless for me to describe it because he doesn't seem to want to get checked out.

Since he won't go to the clinic I will offer up another one of my secrets. There is a supplement he can use that should have him as horny as a teenager if he takes it as directed. Its called Tongkat Ali or Long Jack. Its often combined with other ingredients, but it can also be purchased on its on. I swear to you this stuff works, I discovered it years ago when I used to lift a lot more. I am really not kidding about this herb, after 5 to 7 days of taking it he should begin feeling the effects. I haven't been able to go to the Men's clinic in eight weeks, I noticed my sex drive plummeted about two and half weeks after my last shot. I ordered it online and its been an adequate replacement. It does keep your libido up, but I don't think it gives you the other benefits of testosterone therapy. 

Oh one huge warning. If on the outside chance he does decide to go to a mens clinic, please avoid the ones on the radio commercials that emphasize injections directly into the penis to treat ED. That is a drastic measure and really only necessary for men that have major major heath issues, to the point they never get hard no matter what, not even morning wood as you described. Good luck to you OP.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

I agree with other posters. Low testosterone is only part of the issue. The other part is that he is not willing to do anything about it, because it works for him just fine. The questions is - Is he aware how difficult this is for you, and still ignores the problem? or he is not aware at all how this affect you? 

In both cases you need to start with a conversation, where you tell him all you told us here, how you need passion, tenderness, sex, that sex is not just to relesae tension for you. If he is as invested in you as you are in him, he will try to work on it. But if he refuses, because he is happy in current situation., that means your happiness is not as important to him. 
Testosterone affects many functions, not just sex. It is not like botox for women, it is actually medical requirement to have it on the right level.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> Testosterone affects many functions, not just sex. It is not like botox for women, it is actually medical requirement to have it on the right level.


Just to clarify it was me that said it was like botox for woman. I didn't mean they had the same function. Of course they don't. I was trying to point out that there are things we do to improve ourselves that we don't exactly want to broadcast to everyone. Getting cosmetic procedures, gastric bypass surgery, etc. Most men aren't going to readily admit to that they are having difficulty in this area with their peers. But there shouldn't be any shame in discussing it with your wife, and I assumed the OP's husband may be dealing with some shame on this. I was concerned that maybe he was thinking he was the only one. With that said, I'm not so sure I feel that way anymore. This may just be who he is. Sounds like the OP has already spoken to him about it.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

ReformedHubby said:


> there shouldn't be any shame in discussing it with your wife


Yes, shouldn't, but there may be. I have no doubt he clearly knows how his wife feels about him. He may be quite reluctant to open up about sex with her, seeing her as not "safe".


----------



## RenitMasi (Oct 31, 2019)

That is so similar to my situation!


----------



## Sfort (Sep 28, 2019)

RenitMasi said:


> That is so similar to my situation!


What is your action plan to deal with it?


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

Livvie said:


> Was it like this before you got married?
> 
> If so, why did you marry him?


Didn’t you see it? He is great husband/father material. She thought she could handle the sexless part.


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hello @Lifeoflo


Lifeoflo said:


> He has stated many times that he has low testosterone.


Sorry for you issue. I also have very low T. I have a cyst on my pituitary gland and produce no testosterone at around the same age. I regret that I was like your husband and did not want or feel comfortable talking to a doctor in my mid 30's. I did finally go and get help and the early treatments did nothing. I got to the point that I have to take a injection of testosterone every two weeks. My wife actually gives me the shot I always treat her very nice on those days (its a very big needle due to the thickness of the testosterone) lol

Its not really that expensive even without insurance you can use the discount RX's plans. I have insurance but my insurance will not pay for the (little blue pill) but I get it through one of those discount Rx plans for less than $15 a month and the testosterone injection for less that $20 a month.

I do think you need to (if you haven't already) sit down and have serious talk and let him know your deep love for him, but you need more. It took me to see the actual hurt and pain in my sweet wife's face (been happily married for over 34 years now) to do something about my issues. I still feel bad for putting it off for almost 10 years which was a good part of her sexual prime. I wished I had done it as soon as the issues started. Best of luck!


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The OP hasn't been here since May, *2020. 

Zombie *thread. @MattMatt , time for the kitty.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

I read the whole damned thing and then I realised it was form a year ago!


----------



## HappilyMarried1 (Jul 21, 2021)

Blondilocks said:


> The OP hasn't been here since May, *2020.
> 
> Zombie *thread. @MattMatt , time for the kitty.





In Absentia said:


> I read the whole damned thing and then I realised it was form a year ago!


I did the same thing then took 5+ minutes posting trying to be helpful. Geez!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Zombie thread. It's closed.


----------

